# A thread about butt kickers.



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

i'v been considering buying a buttkicker to enhance my ht experience. coule anyone with experience give me some insight on just how well these sort of vibration devices enhance the experience?

I would apprecate any input and welocme any comments.
thank you.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Tim, I have 2 lfe buttkickers mounted on my riser and I love them. To me it adds so much extra to the experience. I love it when people first come over to watch a movie and the look on their face when that big explosion hit's is priceless. I will say that it does take some time to adjust them correctly so they just add to the effects instead of becoming a distraction but if done correctly they are great. That being said it still is somewhat of a personal preferance and some people just don't like them but as a whole most people get a KICK out of them......:yay2:


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful input. trying just trying to decide where to feed my love of HT next. smile

what sort of setup and wireing and devices are generally involved in setting up the buttkickers??

as an external amp needed for the devices???


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

If you do use Buttkickers I would suggest you use a different amp. The buttkicker amp is a better BBQ than an amplifier.  http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=852780

Matt


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks alot for your input. i'll be mounting my buttkicker directly to my house. although my couch doens't have wooden legs.. as far as the amp. i will probibly need one.

so far i'v notbeen able to finda buttkicker setup with amp for less than $400 so this will have to go on my list. AFTER the MMG's


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the amp problem that they had is in the past and according to them is no longer an issue so unless you are buying a used one instead of new you don't need to worry. I purchased the kit that came with one lfe unit and the bka1000 and it doesn't even get very warm at all. I think the amp is fine for what it is intended for but I wouldn't use it for powering anything else like a sub. If you buy the kit then all you need besides some extra wireing is included to install one unit but the amp will run up to 4 so you can add on with no problem. I have two connected and only run the gain on the amp at about 11 oclock and that gives me plenty of kick when I need it.:yes:


----------



## Ian M (Apr 12, 2009)

I have one in my lounge and have installed a generic plate amp on the back of the lounge which has more than enough power for it. I find the Buttkicker to be very good with the crossover frequency on the plate amp turned the whole way down to 50 Hz as frequencies above that feel fake. I find it best with the "volume" level set very low. The very low frequency response of the Buttkicker is limited to about 17 Hz without a lot of attenuation of the amplifier as otherwise the oscillating mass clunks on its stoppers. I think they specify a much lower response but it doesn't happen right! I did not bother with the lounge mounting kit or the matching Class D amplifier as they seemed over-priced. Simple neoprene strips under the loung chair feet are good but you have to fiddle a bit to get the springiness right.

Some pics:


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for the wonderful pictures, they have given me some great ideas. my HT couch is a double recliner. having recliners on both ends. the feet and frame are metal. so i'll have to flip it over and see where i can find to mount this.

thank you so much for the pictures and the great ideas.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

+1 to tcarcio, the bka amp is fine to use. They recalled all of the problem ones and there hasnt been any problems since. I have used 2 and both have worked flawlessly.

As far as the experience I would wholeheartedly recommend them. When people come to my house they could care less about my IB or DIY speakers, all they want is to have their butts shake.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone have experience with both the buttkickers and the much cheaper Aura Bass Shakers. I'm thinking of trying the Aura's, but I'm wondering if I should instead go for the Buttkickers. I really don't want to spend that kind of coin though. If I'll get 80-90% of the effect with the Aura's then I'll go that route.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

gobrigavitch said:


> Anyone have experience with both the buttkickers and the much cheaper Aura Bass Shakers. I'm thinking of trying the Aura's, but I'm wondering if I should instead go for the Buttkickers. I really don't want to spend that kind of coin though. If I'll get 80-90% of the effect with the Aura's then I'll go that route.


I have never experienced buttkickers but I can say that I am completely satisfied with 2 aura shakers in my couch. I bought them off ebay for super cheap and then hooked them up to a spare old receiver. To be honest they shake my couch so much it makes me think a buttkicker would be overkill.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

No experience with Aura bass....I have the Buttkicker LFE (two, one on each row of seats), comparing the size I think you'll be better with the LFE's.

I agree about the noise you hear sometimes, but, when your whole seat moves ...who cares about it :bigsmile:.

I also agree about the amp, right now I'm powering just one LFE and a SonoSub, but I was powering before two LFE's and the sub without any problems.

To me, buttkickers add that extra feel to HT experience...contact Roman (http://www.rtheaters.com/) to see what's the best deal he can offer you, he helped me with my purchase :yes:.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you for contribuing to my thread. hopefully with luck i'll be able to purchase a buttkicker system soon. they are a bit pricely at over $400 i'm doing a little freelace work i hope will evetually cover the price in six months or so.

but thank you for contribinging to my thread and i really aprecate the input


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

bonehead848 said:


> I have never experienced buttkickers but I can say that I am completely satisfied with 2 aura shakers in my couch. I bought them off ebay for super cheap and then hooked them up to a spare old receiver. To be honest they shake my couch so much it makes me think a buttkicker would be overkill.


That's exactly the kind of information I was looking for. I think I'll go your route to start with anyway. I'll get 3 of the Aura's and an old reciever from a pawn shop and see how I make out. I have the wiring under my riser just in case.


----------

